# 15 Round Mag and Grip Extension for P99c



## Ron

Anyone know where I can get the 15 round mag for my P99c. I looked on Walther America and saw the 15 round mag for the P99, but not specifically for the compact. Is it the same? I looked at the E-Bay site for the seller from Germany, but he does not seem to be offering the externsion grips at this time.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck

Any regular 15 round mag from the fullsize will fit the compact. Just don't slam it in if the slide is open because it could hit the ejector hard and break it.

There are some mag sleeves U can use to put over the longer mags to make them fit the compact better. I bought 1 from Germany recently. They are on Ebay. If U look, there is 1 or 2 threads on these sleeves here in the Walther section. I think I took a pic and posted it.


----------



## uncut

Ron
any S&W99 or P99 mag will work in your P99c... 15 or 16 rounders... it doesn't matter... just don't slam them in as Shipwreck said.....

www.Germanguns.de is the same seller than on ebay.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/org-Walther-Gri...ryZ52511QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or if you are in a hurry to get it you can order it from a company is the US... but I am not sure if they are in stock or if they are just showing them on their website

http://kiei.biz/inc/sdetail/2631


----------



## Ron

uncut said:


> Ron
> any S&W99 or P99 mag will work in your P99c... 15 or 16 rounders... it doesn't matter... just don't slam them in as Shipwreck said.....
> 
> www.Germanguns.de is the same seller than on ebay.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/org-Walther-Gri...ryZ52511QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> or if you are in a hurry to get it you can order it from a company is the US... but I am not sure if they are in stock or if they are just showing them on their website
> 
> http://kiei.biz/inc/sdetail/2631


Thanks, Uncut. This is the information I need.

Ron


----------



## Ron

Well, I ordered a 15 round mag and the extension grip for my P99 compact from the Michigan company. They confirmed my order and did not indicate that the grip was back order, so I am assuming it will be shipped. Will let you know how it works out with them. 

This is perhaps a silly question, but does the grip come off the mag easily so that it can be used readily with different mags, or should I get a separate grip for each 15 round mag I have?

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck

It slides right on and off. No worries.


----------



## Ron

Shipwreck said:


> It slides right on and off. No worries.


Thanks. I figured as much, but just wanted to make sure.

Ron


----------



## spacedoggy

Here you go mate

oops wrong place


----------



## Shipwreck

I've used my mag spacer 2x - and I don't really care for it. it makes me twist the grip a bit while shooting. I do better with the 15 round and no spacer.


----------



## sigbear

*16 Round Mag And Extension*

I purchased a 16 round mag and extender from Earls a couple of weeks ago.

A little expensive, but, he stocked both.

16 Round mag, $85.00
Extender, $18.00

Good Luck,

Sigbear


----------



## Shipwreck

$85?!?! Good god. Get the SW99 16 round mags for $28 at CDNN. I have 2 - they work fine in the P99 and are made by the same manufacturer. They just have S&W on the outside.


----------



## awall

I ordered 2 SW99 mags from Midway for $28.00 and when I got them they said Walther on them.


----------



## spacedoggy

awall said:


> I ordered 2 SW99 mags from Midway for $28.00 and when I got them they said Walther on them.


Same thing and that's a great price


----------

